# Guitar photography



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Has any one else been using this social isolation time to focus on combining their loves of guitars and photography? If so, lets see em!

Here's some shots I've taken so far and will continue to add to as self-isolation continues.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I need more plants I think.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

great topic....as it does combine 2 great loves that I have.

If you need some inspiration, check out the pics Mark uses on his Folkway Music web site.
Since day one, I always thought he approached his photography with a certain artistic view.

Shop | Folkway Music | Canada's Finest Guitar Shop

Lets see your artistic passion shine on this one.
G.
hers a couple I took a while back.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Strung_Out said:


> Has any one else been using this social isolation time to focus on combining their loves of guitars and photography? If so, lets see em!
> 
> Here's some shots I've taken so far and will continue to add to as self-isolation continues.


Beautiful. Want to share any tips with us?


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Strung_Out said:


>



_I'm, too sexy for my couch..._

Great stuff. I really enjoy combining these 2 passions as well.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

an oldie from last summer.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

TimH said:


> Beautiful. Want to share any tips with us?


Thanks Tim!

I take the same approach as I do for landscapes, portraits, or travel photography.

1. Lighting is always key. My condo has western exposure and light is at it's best in the late afternoon, so that's my time to shoot.
2. Always have a purpose, theme, and clear subject for the photo. In all the above photos you can clearly identify what the subject is and where the focus should be.
3. Keep it simple and clean up the clutter. Combined with the above, I try to keep a clear area of focus by keeping my depth of field shallow to avoid the eye searching throughout the photo. This sometimes involves moving things around in my condo to reduce background clutter. 

Hope these help!


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

CathodeRay said:


> an oldie from last summer.


Love it! Would love to see a detailed shot of the sound hole and play wear on this beauty!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd love to take more pictures of each of my guitars & all my gear
and also take pictures of the gear in various combinations
But with a camera phone & no tripod that won't mean great pictures (some of the ones I've posted here do not have sharp focus ofr example--and part of that is quality of the camera phone & part of it is me)
Still something to do sometime.
Although I know people real good at photography & wouldn't mind paying one of them to do that for me.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

I haven’t, but it looks like I’m gonna now.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

On my "to do" list. I've got lots of cell phone pics of my guitars but recently my son got into photography and is starting to amass some decent gear. As soon as a I get some spare time I'm going to tackle it.


----------



## Yelir (Oct 23, 2018)

Those are really great shots. Would like to read about what you do or don't shoot with, anything other than a phone camera.

These reminded me of Vintage Guitar covers of a magazine!


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

@Strung_Out Great pictures! I've tried many times to combine guitars and photography, but the results are generally sub-par. 

One great "local-ish" guitar photographer is DeeBeeUs (aka Derek). He can be found a Folkway quite often, but also is invited to take pictures of some pretty cool guitar collections around the GTA. Worth checking out if you haven't seen his pictures!
https://www.instagram.com/deebeeus/


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Great thread topic.
My two favourite hobbies: guitars and photography! 

But I haven't really combined the two as I primarily shoot landscapes, street photography and other outdoor subjects.
I rarely shoot indoors but would like to get into "studio" photography and guitars would be a great place to start.

Keep the images coming folks, I really enjoy seeing artistic guitar images and hopefully they will give me some ideas for my own shots.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks guys! Here's another couple.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

troyhead said:


> @Strung_Out Great pictures! I've tried many times to combine guitars and photography, but the results are generally sub-par.
> 
> One great "local-ish" guitar photographer is DeeBeeUs (aka Derek). He can be found a Folkway quite often, but also is invited to take pictures of some pretty cool guitar collections around the GTA. Worth checking out if you haven't seen his pictures!
> https://www.instagram.com/deebeeus/


Yup! I follow Deebeeus on IG, and he was actually one of the reasons I started doing this more frequently during this quarantine period.


----------



## Skippy (May 3, 2006)

Gretsch


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Love the lighting in that shot, Skippy!


----------



## Skippy (May 3, 2006)

Yes 


Strung_Out said:


> Love the lighting in that shot, Skippy!


thanks .. lots of trial and error with a strobe.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow! A lot a nice wood and metal there!


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Strung_Out said:


> Thanks guys! Here's another couple.



Last one is a KILLER shot!


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Markus 1 said:


> Last one is a KILLER shot!


Thank you! That self portrait is one of my all time favourite shots!


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Ah, that Hansen...I miss it. Killer guitar.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Hammertone said:


> Ah, that Hansen...I miss it. Killer guitar.


It still surprises me every time I pick it up. So many killer tones in it.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

I just take pictures with my smartphone.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Great topic! I am not a photographer, just a guy with an iPhone, but I think the best thing I learned was natural light is the best light. And @Strung_Out, that Cabronita? Holy crap--I want  Beautiful guitar and beautiful pictures. Are you just using a phone or something more sophisticated? Thanks.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's some more. LOL


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

And just one more.


----------



## theredboy (Jan 22, 2012)

Also got a new puppy two weeks ago which has been an interesting challenge for photography.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

JethroTech said:


> Great topic! I am not a photographer, just a guy with an iPhone, but I think the best thing I learned was natural light is the best light. And @Strung_Out, that Cabronita? Holy crap--I want  Beautiful guitar and beautiful pictures. Are you just using a phone or something more sophisticated? Thanks.


Thank you! And yes, it is a carbonita. And yes, it is a gorgeous sounding a looking tele  

As for equipment, all the photos I've posted have been taken with a full frame SLR (Canon 6D), but you can get amazing results with phones these days.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Not much but I can contribute some:


----------



## oldfiddleplayer (Mar 29, 2020)

CathodeRay said:


> an oldie from last summer.


That's a very interesting looking plant you have 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Strung_Out said:


> Love it! Would love to see a detailed shot of the sound hole and play wear on this beauty!


Nice shot @CathodeRay! Looks like a pineapple. I have the same guitar with almost the same scratches. Such a nice little player.

Sent from my SM-A205W using Tapatalk


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

metallica86 said:


> Not much but I can contribute some:


Not sure if it's just me, but image doesn't seem to be available!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I too just snap pics with my phone. The wife has a DSLR, but sadly it almost never comes out.

Our current place doesn't have the best lighting 95% of the time, so I don't take too many shots after initial NGD's these days.

One of my main things when I upgrade phones is the camera, since I like to take a lot of pictures.

I think I have an old pic taken by a friend on here somewhere. Now that I'm done touring, it would be cool as hell to get that guitar back *sigh*.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

metallica86 said:


> Not much but I can contribute some:





Strung_Out said:


> Not sure if it's just me, but image doesn't seem to be available!


I was able to see the image but now it's gone...


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Budda said:


> I too just snap pics with my phone. The wife has a DSLR, but sadly it almost never comes out.
> 
> Our current place doesn't have the best lighting 95% of the time, so I don't take too many shots after initial NGD's these days.
> 
> ...


I don't usually like the wild colours: green, blue purple ect. but that guitar looks awesome!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Great thread!!! Enjoying all the beautiful curves... can I add a few?





































A nice amp or interesting accessory can be the sexy high heels or stockings of your guitar pr0n


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Beautiful shots @TVvoodoo 

Sent from my A3_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I have over 14 guitars ....

My wife looked over my shoulder while I was scrolling on my smartphone .....She kind of yelled at me ..... " Why can't you be normal and be looking at porn , instead of guitars !!!!".


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

@TVvoodoo You have some great guitars, but also some incredible straps!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Rozz said:


> @TVvoodoo You have some great guitars, but also some incredible straps!


Thank you Rozz! The reality is many of the guitar photos I take are "Strap Modeling" shots for promo. As a strapmaker pics are not only useful but required.

As a somewhat functional strapoholic, I spend more time on my strap game than I do playing guitar, but love to mod, play, amatuerishly songwrite and perform a little bit too...

I have a bit of a photographic career background, and since this thread is specific to guitar "portraiture" (aside from typical subject / lighting, composition, setting / background basics etc.) I offer the following ideas:

1. A nice amp/cab, interesting strap even a cool coily cable etc. can help "hot up" a guitar pic by adding extra texture and interest. To me, a guitar pic without a sling is like a photo of a hot car without tires on it... But, I'm a little biased in that direction. 

2. I can't help but see in-the-case pics as missing lighted candles / white lilies and a somber poem. Adding gravitas to your dearly departed guitar memorial photo is respectful. "Rest in peace, hot guitar, 'til we meet again." Some folks even prop them up a bit as if to make it appear it still may have a bit of a chance.

Now this may be just me LOL!! I started seeing "open casket" about a year and a half ago, now I am unable to unsee it. Kind of hilarious in a dark way, perhaps you may escape this plight. I hope so. There are a LOT of case pics out there.

Enough words, more pr0n!!!



















Any fellow strapoholics out there are invited to join and contribute to reddit sub r/guitarstrapporn


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

TVvoodoo said:


> Thank you Rozz! The reality is many of the guitar photos I take are "Strap Modeling" shots for promo. As a strapmaker pics are not only useful but required.
> 
> As a somewhat functional strapoholic, I spend more time on my strap game than I do playing guitar, but love to mod, play, amatuerishly songwrite and perform a little bit too...
> 
> ...


You made me feel guilty for every guitar pic I have ever posted without a strap. 

I guess I am a little slow. I looked through your post and I found a tiny link to Reverb and see you made all those. Pretty cool stuff. A couple look like they were custom made for the guitar they reside with. Great concept.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Rozz said:


> You made me feel guilty for every guitar pic I have ever posted without a strap.
> 
> I guess I am a little slow. I looked through your post and I found a tiny link to Reverb and see you made all those. Pretty cool stuff. A couple look like they were custom made for the guitar they reside with. Great concept.


LOL! wasn't my intention, but I got the wheels turning. The high heels of the classiest guitar boudoir pics = a great strap. I have 16 stupid guitars here, probably three of them have electrical problems, at least one needs a fret level. But do I stop to fix them? No, it's a strap dummy. And, I find myself wanting more guitars still, specifically to model this strap, or maybe that strap instead LOL! It's another damn rabbit hole. I believe every guitarist deserves a short run or custom strap, that has it's own personality and is not one of thousands of others off the rack all over the world. A signature kind of look, (though I am also guilty of making high quality straplicas from time to time). 

I am finding there are a lot of lonely guys and gals out there with too many guitars who frequent sites just like this one and others to post sexy pics of their guitars and be a part of a community, maybe I'm one, or maybe you as well. They don't necessarily want, or are able to purchase a new guitar every month, so.... they'll pick up a new strap or two to help juice up photos of the old guitars, make them new again. Also, just for raw playing enjoyment, I believe I make a supremely comfortable and stage-ready custom strap, I don't think anyone who owns one would argue. It was the comfort thing that got me started, that and I got weary of spending $80 for straps four inches too short. 

Thanks for checking them out. More pics!










The above guitar was a refinish of mine, the below photo was sent to my by a customer. I always ask for pics, and get some cool stuff back.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

TVvoodoo said:


> LOL! wasn't my intention, but I got the wheels turning. The high heels of the classiest guitar boudoir pics = a great strap. I have 16 stupid guitars here, probably three of them have electrical problems, at least one needs a fret level. But do I stop to fix them? No, it's a strap dummy. And, I find myself wanting more guitars still, specifically to model this strap, or maybe that strap instead LOL! It's another damn rabbit hole. I believe every guitarist deserves a short run or custom strap, that has it's own personality and is not one of thousands of others off the rack all over the world. A signature kind of look, (though I am also guilty of making high quality straplicas from time to time).
> 
> I am finding there are a lot of lonely guys and gals out there with too many guitars who frequent sites just like this one and others to post sexy pics of their guitars and be a part of a community, maybe I'm one, or maybe you as well. They don't necessarily want, or are able to purchase a new guitar every month, so.... they'll pick up a new strap or two to help juice up photos of the old guitars, make them new again. Also, just for raw playing enjoyment, I believe I make a supremely comfortable and stage-ready custom strap, I don't think anyone who owns one would argue. It was the comfort thing that got me started, that and I got weary of spending $80 for straps four inches too short.
> 
> ...


The one that really got me was the black one with the Iron Cross on it. I confess it wasn't really for me, but boy was it ever perfect for that guitar. And I guess that is the point.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

TVvoodoo said:


> I always ask for pics, and get some cool stuff back


I bought one of yours off of a fellow forum member not too long ago.
Very comfy.
When I'm able to get together with the band again, I'll get some pics. Hopefully a little artistry.
It's on my G&L J bass currently at our rehearsal studio (drummer's basement).


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Check these out... and I know exactly where these guys live LOL!


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

blueshores_guy said:


>


That is a spectacular finish.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

When things get better I want some of you to come & take pictures of my guitars.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

My attempt with just a phone . I need a better camera ...


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

From 2011...
Fuji X-10


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

again from 2011
fuji X-10


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

MS41R8 said:


> My attempt with just a phone . I need a better camera
> View attachment 305940


Your camera is just fine! But, if you removed the license plate, the gretsch and tilted the tele so the reflections disappeared you'd probably like the photo better. Maybe pull the stand away from the wall a foot or two, back up with the camera, steady it and zoom in on a similar frame. A clip on reading light washing down the brick wall behind would juice it up real good too. Just a few ideas. You should try and see.


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

TVvoodoo said:


> Your camera is just fine! But, if you removed the license plate, the gretsch and tilted the tele so the reflections disappeared you'd probably like the photo better. Maybe pull the stand away from the wall a foot or two, back up with the camera, steady it and zoom in on a similar frame. A clip on reading light washing down the brick wall behind would juice it up real good too. Just a few ideas. You should try and see.


That goes to show how much I know about photography. But it’s something I would really like to get better at ! I will take these tips and retry some stuff and see how it turns out .

I like the light idea too !


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

faracaster said:


> From 2011...
> Fuji X-10
> 
> View attachment 305956


What is this guitar? Stripped gold top? or custom Heritage? I guess the bridge should tell me, but im blinded by its beauty!!! And that pick guard. wow.
C


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Cardamonfrost said:


> What is this guitar? Stripped gold top? or custom Heritage? I guess the bridge should tell me, but im blinded by its beauty!!! And that pick guard. wow.
> C


That's a 2011 Gustavsson Bluesmaster. 
don't get me started about these guitars hahahahaha 
STILL the best ...... period. (IMHO of course)


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's two of mine. 1993 MIJ Strat ('67 re-issue) and my 1997 MIK gold logo Squier Tele. Fought a bit with the light, had trouble with glare on the Strat. The Tele has quite a flamey neck but it's very hard the capture it in photos.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Two iPhone X shots from last week


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Seagull guitar and Wolff Brothers violin.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Fuji X1 Pro December 2012


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

TVvoodoo said:


> Check these out... and I know exactly where these guys live LOL!


You have a knack for making straps that suit the guitars. Well done.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Rozz said:


> You have a knack for making straps that suit the guitars. Well done.


Thank you! It's a fine line from being to matchy-matchy.
The fellas here just picked from my store. I do ask to see a guitar when brothers request a custom job... conjure some ideas. That's pretty fun.


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

faracaster said:


> View attachment 306692
> 
> 
> Fuji X1 Pro December 2012


Beautiful !!! Wow


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Pete: 
You really need to do something about the humidity in your place - it's messing up the guitar finishes. 
I do like that Cort in post #62. Those guys are really coming along!


----------



## theredboy (Jan 22, 2012)

faracaster said:


> View attachment 306692
> 
> 
> Fuji X1 Pro December 2012


Great Shot, those fuji cameras are so much fun to shoot with


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

This special is modelling something... uh... special? Got my hands on some super cool leather weave, it's like those old steering wheel covers we remember. 
A little bit fancy, but in a macho sporty black leather way. There were no upper fret markers on this old import. I used a hole punch and cut some out of aluminum duct tape  - six years later, still hanging in there.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's one I happened to find while looking for some other photos. Up and close to a 336


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of multi-guitar "family" portraits, but the addition of the kitty here, make all the difference for some reason! (two posts above) -sometimes it's fun to get artsy-fartsy with the lighting...


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Resurrecting an old thread (but a good thread). I normally photograph any new guitars as soon as I bring them in the house. Depending on the time of day, I clear the kitchen table and use the natural light and take pics on my iPhone. Yesterday, however, it was way too bright in the direct noon sun so I laid my new LP on the floor away from the windows and was really impressed with the light.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I know absolutely zip about the art and science of photography but I discovered a trick that works for me. I just keep pushing the button until my finger gets tired and then I keep the lucky ones.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

BEACHBUM said:


> I just keep pushing the button until my finger gets tired and then I keep the lucky ones.


Ha! I do the same. Sure glad when digital came out. It would cost too much using film.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not a great photographer, but I know some people who are--once things settle down I should get one of them to take some pictures.
But back when the weather was still decent & the restrictions were fewer, I spent a good chunk of a day off playing guitar.
And when I took a break I took some outdoor pictures.
Although I haven't had as much time recently for playing--at least plugged in.
And I took some pictures inside as well.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Cool thread!

I normally only take photos of guitars that I want to sell or show off to friends; so I can't say that I get all that creative with it.

Below is a used Godin RG-3 that I had for one hot minute from L&M. I think it's a gorgeously crafted instrument, but I couldn't get into the neck. I managed to take a few photos before it went back.

During non-pandemic times, I do some photography for work, but I leave all that gear at the office. At home, it's either my point & shoot or cellphone.



















































Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

2019 PRS SE Custom 24 Exotic Ziricote


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

New sectional + empty house


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

zontar said:


> I'm not a great photographer, but I know some people who are--once things settle down I should get one of them to take some pictures.
> But back when the weather was still decent & the restrictions were fewer, I spent a good chunk of a day off playing guitar.
> And when I took a break I took some outdoor pictures.
> Although I haven't had as much time recently for playing--at least plugged in.
> And I took some pictures inside as well.


Unless your a pro and I'm not, your pictures just need a little editing . I usually have to edit all my pics to some degree.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

white buffalo said:


>


What was your setup for this shot?! (and the Carson Hess tele ones)

It's incredibly hard to get this level of detail in checking to come out


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Strung_Out said:


> What was your setup for this shot?! (and the Carson Hess tele ones)
> 
> It's incredibly hard to get this level of detail in checking to come out


Nothing at all super technical, just one light with a medium umbrella placed just out of frame and at roughly a 45 degree angle. Played around with positioning until I found something I was somewhat happy with. Not entirely happy with the results, but wasn’t really trying- my first time shooting my guitars with lighting, always used ambient or natural light previously. Will do better in the future, need to mess with it more- ideally a medium softbox. Camera is a D850 with either a 50 or 85 1.8, can’t remember which. Camera, lens, or light don’t much matter- key is shooting between 5.6-8, as fast shutter as possible, and zooming in to check focus (ideally manual focus and on tripod, but I didn’t do that here).


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

white buffalo said:


> Nothing at all super technical, just one light with a medium umbrella placed just out of frame and at roughly a 45 degree angle. Played around with positioning until I found something I was somewhat happy with. Not entirely happy with the results, but wasn’t really trying- my first time shooting my guitars with lighting, always used ambient or natural light previously. Will do better in the future, need to mess with it more- ideally a medium softbox. Camera is a D850 with either a 50 or 85 1.8, can’t remember which. Key isn’t in the camera or light but shooting between 5.6-8, as fast shutter as possible, and zooming in to check focus (ideally manual focus and on tripod, but I didn’t do that here).


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

A few of my better ones 



















The flare on the jewel light isn't an effect. It captured naturally like this when I took the photo.


----------



## Strummer70 (Dec 12, 2018)

Great shots! 

There are more than a few members here with great photography skills. I unfortunately am not one of them lol. I tend to get an evil eye in my house when caught photographing guitars as my wife clues into the fact that I am going on another buying/selling binge.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Budda said:


> New sectional + empty house


Sweet relic'd offset, lighting is good, the background/setting is ok, but why can I not stop staring at all the grey pubes all over the sofa? It's all I see.
Maybe a bit of a crop, a touch of colour balance warm-up, a bit of falloff effect, a touch less saturation, and a dustbuster.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@TVvoodoo straight from my pixel 3A, zero editing.

On my phone I cant see the dog hair. But I can see it in person :'). Gonna add the dustbuster to my shopping list.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I was just going through my photos on my computer and found these....8 years or so ago. Some color motif going on but it was not intentional.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> Unless your a pro and I'm not, your pictures just need a little editing . I usually have to edit all my pics to some degree.
> 
> 
> View attachment 340929
> View attachment 340930


Thanks


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

If you're into lighting, I highly recommend Strobist as a resource. There are free courses and tons of one-off tips.

This lesson in particular was a revelation to me.


----------



## theredboy (Jan 22, 2012)

white buffalo said:


> Nothing at all super technical, just one light with a medium umbrella placed just out of frame and at roughly a 45 degree angle. Played around with positioning until I found something I was somewhat happy with. Not entirely happy with the results, but wasn’t really trying- my first time shooting my guitars with lighting, always used ambient or natural light previously. Will do better in the future, need to mess with it more- ideally a medium softbox. Camera is a D850 with either a 50 or 85 1.8, can’t remember which. Camera, lens, or light don’t much matter- key is shooting between 5.6-8, as fast shutter as possible, and zooming in to check focus (ideally manual focus and on tripod, but I didn’t do that here).


I love these shots, some of my fav photos on IG. Would love to see what (if any) your post processing looks like. Definitely at that next level I just can’t quite seem to reach.

but here’s a photo too


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

theredboy said:


> I love these shots, some of my fav photos on IG. Would love to see what (if any) your post processing looks like. Definitely at that next level I just can’t quite seem to reach.
> 
> but here’s a photo too
> 
> View attachment 341364


That's an amazing shot, man- better than anything I've taken, that's for sure. This stuff's funny like that... you're asking me for pointers, yet I'd like to ask you for some haha. 
My post processing really depends on the photo, but is generally very minimal, usually just playing with contrast, exposure, and colour balance/selective colour- sometimes I will add grain.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

The light was hitting just right this morning... nothing tops natural light!


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Did this one a few months back. I might like bursts.


----------



## theredboy (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Axio (Sep 25, 2020)

My first attempt at photographing a guitar - inspired by all the beautiful photos in this thread.

Boy, those specular highlights are a bi%$# to deal with!!


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Played around a bit with the tree as a background and some off camera lighting.


----------



## theredboy (Jan 22, 2012)

Bought myself a flash and trigger set during boxing week, and this was my first round messing with it. I post a lot more on IG. @williamjohnbennettiii if anyone is interested.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Great photo and lighting! I really need to breakdown and finally purchase a good speed light and softbox setup.


----------



## theredboy (Jan 22, 2012)

Strung_Out said:


> Great photo and lighting! I really need to breakdown and finally purchase a good speed light and softbox setup.


Thank you, I’m using an on camera flash (Godox v1) off camera. Was torn if I should spend the extra and get something like their ad200. I’m happy with the results so far though.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks for making me spend money guys, i just ordered a speed light. i have a pretty good camera (Fuji X-T30) and a few lenses I like but I've never touched any of my own lighting stuff before. I'll be studying that lighting101 site for sure.


----------



## theredboy (Jan 22, 2012)

markxander said:


> thanks for making me spend money guys, i just ordered a speed light. i have a pretty good camera (Fuji X-T30) and a few lenses I like but I've never touched any of my own lighting stuff before. I'll be studying that lighting101 site for sure.


X-T30 is a great camera, I’ve had mine for a year and a bit now and love it.


----------



## theredboy (Jan 22, 2012)

Another with the flash/softbox/reflector setup


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

I got my flash (Godox tt350) and trigger (godox x2t) this week, no diffusers or reflectors or anything yet -- I'm trying to be reasonable!

I prefer a manual lens and rarely use a tripod, which works really well in outdoor daylight but is basically useless shooting in the dark with a flash. Going to have to learn some new tricks.

Already paying dividends though -- most of my guitars are black, and I've always had a hard time photographing them. I didn't even wipe the fingerprints off of my Sheraton for this shot -- the light placement was enough to highlight the body without showing any of the dust. If you turn up the ISO or correct it in Lightroom it looks like a crime scene.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I just found this thread. Nice tools in here. Some of mine past and present.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

​



































​


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## theredboy (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Three ES. 2019 ES-235, 1996 ES-336, 2009 ES-339. For those who are wondering about the size, this is how it compares.


----------



## theredboy (Jan 22, 2012)

Some snaps of my new Frank Brothers Signature Build.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Friend of mine just took this picture;


----------



## JesseB94 (Feb 11, 2021)

No real glamour shots or anything but they don’t make my gear look less attractive!!


----------

